
LingVM is an Erlang VM that runs directly on Xen - byaruhaf
https://medium.com/@kansi/bare-metal-erlang-hello-world-9cea0ea702ea#.x35llacz4
======
jo909
Code running as a VM in the Xen hypervisor is not really the traditional sense
of "Bare Metal".

~~~
oomkiller
Yep. Fortunately, you can also build a RumpRun Kernel using Erlang as of a few
months ago. I haven't tried it yet, but it sounds like it could provide true
bare metal.

~~~
jo909
Not meant as criticism, but a (maybe fruitless) theoretical discusson:

Even with RumpRun on true bare metal, should that be called "Bare Metal
Erlang"? It's not like the erlang code manages the raw memory, contains a
driver for the hard disk controller etc.

Clearly there are fewer layers between the erlang code and the bare metal
compared to a traditional OS, but still plenty and they do quite a lot of
work.

~~~
jacquesm
I agree, bare metal != a bare vm or some other abstraction layer, bare metal
indicates you talk directly to the hardware.

------
andyl
Very interesting - might be a great way to setup a sandbox for untrusted code.

On a related note: there is also the nerves project for embedded Erlang/Elixir
- [http://nerves-project.org/](http://nerves-project.org/)

